# sick dwarf gourami (fancy)



## .BMAC. (Feb 15, 2017)

i have a dwarf gourami that seems to have Dwarf Gourami Iridovirus (DGIV)
he won't eat (used to eat like a pig), lays on the bottom of the tank (he used to get super excited when you came in the room), and has a very small lesion on his side. 
From what i have read there is nothing you can do.
do i let nature take its course or somehow get ride of him humanly?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

If he just seems kind of listless and not bothered, I would let nature take its course . . . UNLESS "whatever" it is is contagious. Then he should be moved to a quarantine tank to protect any other fishes you have.

On the other hand, if you know there will be no recovery - or if he starts behaving oddly or looking irritated - euthanasia is the humane thing to do, IMHO. A Google search will give you ideas on how to proceed, if you elect to take that course. And, remember, don't beat yourself up about doing so. Illnesses happen no matter how diligent a caregiver we are.


----------



## .BMAC. (Feb 15, 2017)

thanks for the help! i let nature take its course, he died over night...he was the only fish the tank.


----------

